# Son's first bear



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

congrats .bet that was a rush for both of you. i'm headed up to area 3 next week moose hunting.but have a buddy up there starting some baits today. hope some are hit.i've never shot a bear


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job Cody!!!


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

congrats Cody


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thats awesome Chris. Congrats Cody!!!
Can't believe I missed this thread till today. 
Nice bear!


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

cath8r said:


> Thats awesome Chris. Congrats Cody!!!
> Can't believe I missed this thread till today.
> Nice bear!


Rob your gonna have to come over for a beer and watch the video, have u been seeing anything big, still alot of dinks on my cams but there looks to be some bigger ones out your way.


Chris.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wish i was lying to you right now, but the biggest I've seen is maybe a 90" 8 point. 
Theres an 80 acre corn field that might be hiding that brute from last year and I don't think anyone got him. 
Would like to see that video sometime. 
Quite the family of killers you got there Chris. Congrats again Cody.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice bear


----------

